# Guide Bushing Holes and Drill Press



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My questions here are two-fold and I hope I am in the right category. First off, my table mounted drill press will only drill to 4-1/2" centers. I have 11" square phenolic sheets which I would like to use as auxiliary plates for my router. Do table mounted drill presses come that have bigger reach? I would be hard pressed to fit a stand alone model in my modest area. The second question is one that I have received answers to, but really could not figure out and my apologies to BJ for he tried to be most helpful. When making a hole for PC guide bushings, I believe I was to use a fly cutter to open up the flange. Then Bob said a hole saw was needed. I don't know of a hole saw of the propeer diameter, unless he was referring to a Forstner bit, which I do have. I guess my noodle brain needs step by step directions. Thanks for any help here.

JoeZ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JoeZ

Because you have a small drill press you need to make a smaller sq.base auxiliary plate ( 8" ) and they work just a good as the 11" ones..sometimes better..
Most Forstner bit set don't come with the right bits to make the hole for the PC brass guides but you can get a set cheap,, see below,,, once you have the drill bit set you will have it made..

You will need to clamp the new base plate on to the drill drill press base, once you find the center of the sq. drill a 1/8" in the center..then use the Forstner type bit to put in the two holes...put the bigger one in 1st. then dril out the center hole and you will have it done...
Once you have the plate done put in the 1/4" ID brass guide and then chuck up a 1/4 router bit or a dowel pin ......once you have that done take the old base with a brass guide in it and then mark the holes to mount the new plate to the router...

Forstner set ▼
set below and it's only 8.oo bucks, the one that's hard to come by is the 1 3/16" the 
1 3/8" you should have in your Forstner bit set..but use both from the set..
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-pc-Set-of-For...1222744QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50383QQcmdZViewItem

NOTE**** if you still want to make a 11" sq. one you can always make a template for each size of Forstner bit and use your hand drill but it's tricky to get it just right, but you can get it done this way...just do it backwards drill the small hole 1st then the bigger one 2nd with the templates clamped to the new base plate stock..

=============


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Bob,

I did purchase a big set of Forstner bits, from MLCS, a year or two ago and it does contain the 1-3/16" size you mention. I did try that method, freehand, a while back and really loused up the plate. Luckily, it turned out that I would not use that plate anyhow (it was 3/8" thick). That drill press is almost 25 years old and was a cheapie. The name was Guardian (Taiwan, I think). Maybe its time to look at tools once more. Anyhow, thank you again. You seen to always be there when I need help.

JoeZ


----------

